# *****



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

I am trying to get rid of a ****. I am using a live trap and averynight the bait is gone and the door is closed what cani do.my trap is 2.5foot long and a foot wide.please help


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Use something like a net to tie some apples to the back to keep them working at it. Is the rod from the trigger to the door on the inside or outside of the trap. If its on the outside they could be crawling around the trap and tripping it.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Where do you have your trap setting? Have any nosey neighbors?

Smitty


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

I wierd some steak fat to the trap and cought a grayfox lastnight
thanks for the help


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

if there aint any cats around use some sardines and marshmelos


----------

